# going on L1 visa - buy house - DUI?



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Am I right in thinking that if we obtain our L1/L2 visas, we could fly from London to Houston, have our visas stamped, buy a house, come back to the UK for a month or so and then cross on the Queen Mary 2 with our dogs? 

Reason for doing so would be to get a place in Houston before going with the dogs. 

Not sure it makes a difference or not but we're Canadians (living in the UK on a work visa).

Also, (stupid young) hubby was convicted of DUI when he was 18. Got pardoned in Canada but the pardon is not accepted by the US gov. Will it be a problem to obtain a visa or to enter the USA after telling them he got a DUI? Anyone with similar experience? 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cbelanger82 said:


> Am I right in thinking that if we obtain our L1/L2 visas, we could fly from London to Houston, have our visas stamped, buy a house, come back to the UK for a month or so and then cross on the Queen Mary 2 with our dogs?
> 
> Reason for doing so would be to get a place in Houston before going with the dogs.
> 
> ...


Okay -- after the L1 entry, the L1 holder needs to be employed by the sponsor. So if you're having a immediate vacation after entry, that's fine. But if you're not on the payroll and books, I'd be worried. Why not buy the house on a tourist entry before you get your L1 visas? As Canadian citizens, you don't need anything more than a Canadian passport to enter.

The DUI should not be a big deal provided it was a considerable time ago. For more recent DUIs, expect a visit to the physician to determine whether you are an alcoholic. Do note that the US definition of an alcoholic seems to be anything in excess of a glass of wine a week! Make sure he documents it on any forms that ask whether he has ever been arrested. He'll need a criminal record check (scroll down) from Canada and details of the conviction.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

We were going to travel with our dog on The Queen Mary 2 and had it all booked with the deposit paid only to be told she was too big (a weimaraner). We got our deposit back but she had to fly out. What breed of dogs are yours? Not sure about the DUI best check with an Immigration Lawyer.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does the carrier accept dogs and dogs of the size/breed of yours?
Houston has a number of pet friendly hotels and pet sitting services.
Will your husband actually be employed when you enter port - payroll the works particullary the visa?


----------

